# Who Shoots IBO ?



## duckubuck (Aug 30, 2003)

I have notice some of yall shoot ASA but i havent seen anyone that say they shoot IBO. Just wondering if there is anyone that does. I have never shot asa but i hear that ibo is better so i have always stuck to that.


----------



## pinwheeler (Nov 14, 2005)

*Ibo*

I shoot a lot of IBO's but I've never shot an ASA.


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

I shoot both..although i haven't been to a national IBO since I was little. But I still shoot the loacal IBO. Next year I will be shooting ASA, NFAA, and some IBO if I can fit it in. :star:


----------



## duckubuck (Aug 30, 2003)

Well i really dont like asa targets and how they set up so i have always stuck will IBO


----------



## PodunkArcher (Jun 1, 2005)

*A...s...a???*

WHATS THIS ASA??? I'm from washington and Ibo and the triple crown is all we care about really


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

PodunkArcher said:


> WHATS THIS ASA??? I'm from washington and Ibo and the triple crown is all we care about really


YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT ASA IS!?!? WOW..amazing. Sorry it's a shock..lol of course i did grow up around it...asa is the american shooter's association. You should check it out it's a TON of fun. www.asaarchery.com is where you can find all the info and stuff on it.


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

I shoot the ASA, USBA and the IBO . Really like the USBA and the IBO they seem to be a little harder the ASA and not so much in a hurryto get done but I like them all:thumbs_up


----------



## buckhunter08 (Nov 9, 2005)

I shoot a lot of ibo. i was the ibo state champ for va last year and am plannin to shoot in the world this commin up year. our local range switched to shootin asa and i dont like the way the targets are set up myself.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

pinwheeler said:


> I shoot a lot of IBO's but I've never shot an ASA.


same here!
i am going to hit the USBA's this year as well.


----------



## legacyMan22 (Mar 14, 2004)

ME ME ME ME ME ME ME 
i do i do wut did someone say something about ibo 
lol
yes i shot the IBO 

later
mike


----------



## D-Lepak (Dec 5, 2005)

*Where is it??*

Ive never shot it and im wondering were it is? Ive heard of it but never went! Thanks


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

???
Where is what? the I.B.O.
Its all over. Triple crown is shot in indiana, ohio and penn.
Worlds are shot in Cleveland (indoor) and in Snowshoe, W.V. (outdoor)


----------

